# A Dog Named Christmas



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

CBS Hallmark Hall of Fame presentation on Sunday November 29 at 9 p.m. / 8 central

In this heartwarming novel, author Greg Kincaid tells the tender story of how one very special dog changed the lives of his adoptive family- and an entire town-forever.

<span style="color: #990000">Link</span>


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Watching it now. DH didn't want to watch it, something about football. But right now he is glued to the screen and telling me to be quiet.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I just watched it and cried for most of the movie. I am always a blubbering wreck when it comes to dog stories.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I loved it and needed a kleenex for parts!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Very sweet movie and its great shelters are wanting to start the christmas program it will help out many dogs! I cried during and after the movie very touching!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Great movie. 

I started to get mad when they were going to make Christmas ride in the back of the pick up truck, but then laughed when he jumped in the cab instead.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I watched it last night....Great movie


----------



## chelsa (May 31, 2009)

I have not seen it yet the dear wife made me tape it so after reading this guess I'LL have to watch it now.


----------

